# Teen Gets Decapitated By Six Flags Roller Coster



## Kairi (Jun 28, 2008)

This shocked the crap outta me when I read it 



			
				AOL News said:
			
		

> AUSTELL, Ga. (June 28) - A teenager was decapitated by a roller coaster after he hopped a pair of fences and entered a restricted area Saturday at Six Flags Over Georgia, authorities said.
> 
> Six Flags officials are uncertain why the unidentified 17-year-old from Columbia, S.C. scaled two six-foot fences and passed signs that said the restricted area was both off-limits and dangerous to visitors, spokeswoman Hela Sheth said in a news release.
> 
> ...



This all belongs to: 
If link don't work let me know.


----------



## E (Jun 28, 2008)

beat me to it


----------



## Sky is Over (Jun 28, 2008)

Holy buttfuck, it happened in my state.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 28, 2008)

Oops forgot my hat- OH SHI-!


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jun 28, 2008)

lol I used to work at six flags.


----------



## Mashy (Jun 28, 2008)

At least he won't be needing a hat no more.


----------



## Xion (Jun 28, 2008)

Mashed Potato said:


> At least he won't be needing a hat no more.



You're way a*head* of us with the jokes.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jun 28, 2008)

Kid: "Dude, where's my ha"-*kicked in his head at 50mph*
Friend: JESUS CRIST WE GONNA DIE!


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 28, 2008)

Shit, I always go to that Six Flags.


This one hits WAY too close to home.


----------



## Burke (Jun 28, 2008)

:amazed
no freakin way


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 28, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> You're way a*head* of us with the jokes.



You are terrible....*chuckles*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow. What an idiot. He's on the level of the Gaara Narutard and the Wiitard.


----------



## Xion (Jun 28, 2008)

Light Artist said:


> Shit, I always go to that Six Flags.
> 
> This one hits WAY too close to home.



*Heads* up next time you go there.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jun 28, 2008)

He was an idiot and it makes me sick that his family probably going to win a multimillion dollar lawsuit.


----------



## catthex (Jun 28, 2008)

*Head*s up!

Two heads are bettr than one,but one is better than none


----------



## Xion (Jun 28, 2008)

All these head head jokes are giving me a *head* ache.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 28, 2008)

lmfao 
The kids parents really shouldn't win in my opnion. I don't mean to be cruel, but who would ACTUALLY go into a place that has signs that says "Restricted Area" to get a hat when you could just easily go to store to buy a new one


----------



## catthex (Jun 28, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> lmfao
> The kids parents really shouldn't win in my opnion. I don't mean to be cruel, but who would ACTUALLY go into a place that has signs that says "Restricted Area" to get a hat when you could just easily go to store to buy a new one



Pardon the pun, but he wan't using his *head*


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 28, 2008)

Imagine how traumatized his friend is right now.


----------



## buff cat (Jun 28, 2008)

I feel bad for six flags, they're going to have a bad reputation because of this person's momentary stupidity. :/


----------



## Comoesa2 (Jun 28, 2008)

Man, why did he go in there to get a freakin' hat? Geez......


----------



## iLurk (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks like he won't be able to give *head*.

Wait.

That joke came up wrong.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 28, 2008)

catthex said:


> Pardon the pun, but he wan't using his *head*


lol 


Sofa said:


> Imagine how traumatized his friend is right now.



Yeah, I forgot that his friend was there with him. I feel worse for the friend than anyone 

@Non-Explody: Yeah, Six Flags is not gonna be happy if peoples stop coming


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jun 28, 2008)

He will at least be nominated for a Darwin award.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 28, 2008)

Holy fuck.

That's in my state!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> l
> @Non-Explody: Yeah, Six Flags is not gonna be happy if peoples stop coming



People didn't stop coming last year to six flags when that girl's legs were lacerated (cut off) on a ride, so I doubt this will have much of an effect in the long run.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 28, 2008)

Well the guy just set an example on what NOT to do at a Amusement Park. 
Please peoples don't try this  Although I highly doubt peoples here would.

Edit:// It seems like they have a lot of accidents but some are bound to happen every once in a while.


----------



## GsG (Jun 28, 2008)

It's a shame this had to happen, but blantendly disobeying the warning like that for a meager hat just makes it hard to feel too much sorry for him.


----------



## andamaru (Jun 28, 2008)

an hero?


----------



## Xion (Jun 28, 2008)

Sofa said:


> Imagine how traumatized his friend is right now.



Well he is certainly not as thick*head*ed as his friend. 

Okay I'll stop now. 



enigma6 said:


> He will beheading to the morgue.



That was very good actually.


----------



## Mek Blaze (Jun 28, 2008)

Did the wind blow the hat over the fence? Sounds to me like Final Destination 3.


----------



## Cair (Jun 28, 2008)

That must have been a special hat.


----------



## Hef (Jun 28, 2008)

Oops.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 28, 2008)

Mek Blaze said:


> Did the wind blow the hat over the fence? Sounds to me like Final Destination 3.



Now that you mentioned it, it does sound like it....?


----------



## Table (Jun 28, 2008)

OMG 


That's horrible!


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 28, 2008)

kids an idiot for entering a "RESTRICTED ACCESS" area and the consequences of his action were dealt to him.. no remorse or sympathy for him from me here. Throw his name into the Darwin award hat.


----------



## Noah (Jun 28, 2008)

And that, kids, is why the mumblymouth guy are the start button screams through the loudspeaker to secure your hat. Otherwise you'll have to go and try to get the Holy Grail before Indy does.

Ah well. Hats off to him then.


----------



## enigma6 (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm sorry but he was in over his *head*.

On a side note, I do feel bad that his ties were *severed*


----------



## Mashy (Jun 28, 2008)

Nah, this isn't Darwin Award material. I'm sure we've all broken rules like this before. We were just lucky enough to evade the consequences.


----------



## Denji (Jun 28, 2008)

I hope it wasn't near an on-ride photo section.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 28, 2008)

> Authorities were investigating reports from witnesses who said the teenager jumped the fences to retrieve a hat he lost while riding the Batman roller coaster, said Cobb County police Sgt. Dana Pierce.



I read/heard different ...



> One of the boys jumped up and tried to grab someone's feet who was on the Batman ride.  The boy ended up being decapitated.



Link.


----------



## Hef (Jun 28, 2008)

enigma6 said:


> LOL, *Head*s will roll for this.


Like this? 

But yes, probably not very easy on his friend.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 28, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> I read/heard different ...
> 
> 
> 
> Link.



Really? Thats what it said on my AOL thing...?


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 28, 2008)

Six Flags seems deadly. D:


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 28, 2008)

Hope he didn't have a girlfriend who was *head* over heels for him.


----------



## Ashiya (Jun 28, 2008)

That was really careless; a split moment of ignorance and he pays it with his life.  His friend is indeed traumatised for life, upon seeing such a graphic scene.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 28, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> His friend is indeed traumatised for life, upon seeing such a graphic scene.



I don't know, maybe it won't go to his head.


----------



## Esau of Isaac (Jun 29, 2008)

==The more important question is, "what happened to the hat?"


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 29, 2008)

Mashed Potato said:


> Nah, this isn't Darwin Award material. I'm sure we've all broken rules like this before. We were just lucky enough to evade the consequences.


Well, most of us did it with slightly purer intentions, but yeah.



Vonocourt said:


> Hope he didn't have a girlfriend who was *head* over heels for him.


Okay that wasn't even funny.  Come on here.  If you're going to be insensitive, you have _got_ to at least be witty.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 29, 2008)

Jesus fuck people, quit making jokes.  There's nothing funny about a kid who lost his head, broke into a dangerous area, and lost his head. **


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2008)

Sofa said:


> Jesus fuck people, quit making jokes.  There's nothing funny about a kid who lost his head, *broke into a dangerous area*, and lost his head. **



Come on, it's not like this wasn't his fault.

There's some Siamese joke in their somewhere too.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Jun 29, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> He was an idiot and it makes me sick that his family probably going to win a multimillion dollar lawsuit.



Aaah my friend, you haven't read the article carefully enough. The article is actually kind of deceptive, half way through it changes the topic to another person who lost her [or was it his] legs in a ride in Kentucky. 

The parents of the one who lost their legs are sueing. 

IMO they have a right to sue, but only as much as the cost of physical therapy; and the surgery. Suing people for your pain and suffering is more unpatriotic than flag burning; because it forces interest rates on insurance up; it hurts your fellow americans. [And nobody likes that]

___________________________________________

Death is VERY RARELY an acceptable way to punish reckless behavior [i say very rarely because i don't really like to use absolutes, i can't think of a situation where death is appropriate] , this is no exception to that. However, the reason reckless behavior is reckless is because it can *put your life in danger, as well as the lives of those around you*

There is a reason why you don't put your head in a lion's mouth.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 29, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Come on, it's not like this wasn't his fault.
> 
> There's some Siamese joke in their somewhere too.


There was a joke, and you missed it.  Good job sir.


----------



## enigma6 (Jun 29, 2008)

He should do like I'm gonna do, and quit while I'm a*head*.

In all seriousness I'm done and yeah I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2008)

Sofa said:


> There was a joke, and you missed it.  Good job sir.



Damn. >_>

Though, I do love some hypocrisy


Shit.
<_<


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 29, 2008)

Sofa said:


> Jesus fuck people, quit making jokes.  There's nothing funny about a kid who *lost his head*, broke into a dangerous area, *and lost his head*. **





You are a sneaky one. 

Anways I can not really feel sorry for him. I mean there were signs. I am pretty sure you are suppose to follow what those signs say and not over look them.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 29, 2008)

WOW!!! Holy crap. 

I bet his family wasnt happy to *HEAD* on home.


----------



## Darkhope (Jun 29, 2008)

My mom told me about this.

I love how I went to 6 flags two days ago and rode the craziest shit ever. lol. 450+ ft up kingda ka and all that.

But it was in NJ... not GA.

Poor guy though. Very upsetting. =/


----------



## Biolink (Jun 29, 2008)

Who the fuck rides a rollercoaster with a hat?

That's why they have those little boxes for people with purses,flip-flops,sandals or any other personal belonging,and they are right there by the Rollercoaster,easily accessible.

If somebody steals your shit so be it,but don't risk your life over 30 or so dollars.

Darwin Award candidate right here.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll take awful puns for 500 dollars!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 29, 2008)

You guys are worse at this than GBS.


----------



## Noah (Jun 29, 2008)

I just realized: This kid must have been something special. Batman has never killed before now.


----------



## Xion (Jun 29, 2008)

Sofa said:


> Jesus fuck people, quit making jokes.  There's nothing funny about a kid who *lost his head*, broke into a dangerous area, and *lost his head*. **



lol you know exactly how it's done.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 29, 2008)

Noah said:


> I just realized: This kid must have been something special. Batman has never killed before now.


Winner of the fucking thread.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 29, 2008)

Noah said:


> I just realized: This kid must have been something special. Batman has never killed before now.



Omfg I had to quote this. This is probably the most epic thing ever said in this thread


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2008)

*sighs*

something tells me with these jokes piling up, we're going to have one long night ahead of us


----------



## Hef (Jun 29, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *sighs*
> 
> something tells me with these jokes piling up, we're going to have one long night a*head* of us


 **


----------



## Adonis (Jun 29, 2008)

Two friends were chasing a hat into a restricted area. One friend says to the other, 'You stay here, I'll go on a head.'

No more godawful puns. 

Close this thread cuz Noah won it.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2008)

OMG

It finally happened 

Someone finally died at the hands of a rollercoaster!


----------



## mow (Jun 29, 2008)

scans or it never happened


----------



## Gecka (Jun 29, 2008)

It happens.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 29, 2008)

It's a good thing the other boy stayed back; he must not have liked where the situation was *beheading*.


----------



## Casyle (Jun 29, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> He was an idiot and it makes me sick that his family probably going to win a multimillion dollar lawsuit.



I agree wholeheartedly.  

I had to roll my eyes at the lawsuit at the bottom of the page.  If Six Flags did nothing wrong, then they shouldn't be liable for a freak accident.


----------



## Garlock (Jun 29, 2008)

THIS is the reason why you never fuck with anything related to Batman. First Heath Ledger dies due to an accidental overdose (Y SO SERIOUS? LOLOL), and now a kid gets his head taken off by the Batman rollercoaster.

The Goddamn Batman is serious fucking business...


----------



## Penkihake (Jun 29, 2008)

*Looks like he wasnt too headstrong XD*

*Haha from Austin Powers. He makes like 3 of those "head" jokes in a row.

"Looks like he'll never be the head of a major company."*


----------



## SeventhDan (Jun 29, 2008)

A samurai sword would have been more efficient.


----------



## Garlock (Jun 29, 2008)

SeventhDan said:


> A samurai sword would have been more efficient.



Forget the damn sword, use a roller coaster instead!


----------



## SeventhDan (Jun 29, 2008)

*Forget the damn sword, use a roller coaster instead!*

The sword waste no energy and produces -.023 percent carbon footprint.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 29, 2008)

I bet this kid didn't expect to make *head*lines.

Edit: Also, everyone, myself excluded, who has posted on this page has just been awful.


----------



## Penkihake (Jun 29, 2008)

*These jokes are the head of all stupidly funny jokes, I just couldn't help but laugh my head off!*


----------



## Hef (Jun 29, 2008)

Hats off to this guy for running into danger at the drop of a hat. 

Let's just stop nao k?


----------



## Adonis (Jun 29, 2008)

My coup de grace:

The punk never suspected the park would head him off like that.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't think this boy's parents are suing the park, I think the ones where the kid got their legs chopped off did. I guess I don't have that much respect for their dead. I feel for the boy's family but what this guy did just wasn't a smart thing to do.


----------



## Snow (Jun 29, 2008)

A customer who was a friend of this guy was talking about this on the phone today. I never heard what happened to the kid, I just heard him telling the events that led up to it.

Sux 4 him.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow.  So the Six Flags Rollercoasters now give head?  

I know where I'm going for my next vacation


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 29, 2008)

Wait, so was he hit by someones foot or by an actual part of the ride?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 29, 2008)

i read this earlier, the girl who lost her leg, should get bank from six flags, that was their fault, but for this kid i have no sympathy, 2 six foot fences, and plenty of sign saying watch out, i still dont see how this happened, he was hit by the moving coaster, wouldnt he have seen that


----------



## Cyanide (Jun 29, 2008)

i think a bar on the side of the coaster


----------



## Adonis (Jun 29, 2008)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Wait, so was he hit by someones foot or by an actual part of the ride?



Talk about putting a foot in your mouth.


----------



## scottlw (Jun 29, 2008)

ceiling fans arnt dangerous... you watch Myth busters ??


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 29, 2008)

The rollercoasters have bars too?


----------



## Penkihake (Jun 29, 2008)

enigma6 said:


> I wanna learn to spin on my head like the break dancers do.



*That's it, +Rep to you XD

But really, he should've known better than to go through all those warnings. >.>*


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 29, 2008)

*Interesting ....*

I just watched the first part of the Batman Gotham Knight anime. There's one scene where he decapitates a dude. Coincidence ?


----------



## Ecclaed (Jun 29, 2008)

Every time I see the Batman ride I'm going to be thinking about how my leg could potentially destroy someone's skull at that velocity. 

There's a reason why that area was restricted. I'm still going to Six Flags this summer. I'm pretty sure if I don't wander into a RESTRICTED AREA I won't end up a victim of decapitation.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jun 29, 2008)

avraell said:


> I worked in an amusement park about 6 years ago and a kid put down his mom's restraint on the seat in front of him and it cut her finger off with said restraint (by the rotational bolt, where the metal isn't covered with the soft shit, i guess she was reaching for him too), the manager told us to tell people we were "having minor mechanical difficulties" it got settled and never got out in the media. (Paramount's Kings Island if you were wondering)



Can you tell what ride it was? I have been to Paramounts Kings Island.


----------



## scottlw (Jun 29, 2008)

to bad it was over a hat.... bad trade.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 29, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> Every time I see the Batman ride I'm going to be thinking about how my leg could potentially destroy someone's skull at that velocity.



Um...lmfaolol 

I see that less people care what happens to the boy because even I will admit what he did was stupid  There ARE reasons why fences and signs were there, it was to warn him not for decoration. This is exactly what you shouldn't do at a Amusement Park.
Geez he shoulda used his head for more than a hat rack


----------



## iLurk (Jun 29, 2008)

When a guy is decapitated, does he still need an autopsy?

Quick!

"We need to figure out how he died while his body is still warm and preserved!"

"Yeah, but his head is clearly decapitated, and that the roller coaste have traces of his blood and skin!"

"Shut up, Johnson, and pass me the evidence bag!"


----------



## Hef (Jun 29, 2008)

enigma6 said:


> anybody got some head ache medicine.


Dude, stop it already.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 29, 2008)

Man you guys are goin ta hell! 

I guess this shows how much all of you are detached from the situation. 

...

But seriously, this sucks. I hope the family actually wins if they seek charges against the park. Even though it was the boy who knowingly went out into the danger area, they should have more restrictive access to such places, and more signs in order to make it known that they are not allowed. It is definitely a tragedy.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 29, 2008)

How the hell do you get hit that easily anywya?


----------



## scottlw (Jun 29, 2008)

think a rollercoaster comming off a loop and he runs to grab it really fast and dont know its going 55 mph towards him..... faster then you think./


----------



## Atema (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm more worried for his friend.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 29, 2008)

How far onto the tracks did he have to be to actually get killed? Did he not see the coaster coming? I'm confused as to the situation and placing. Even so, his friend that was there is going to need lots of counseling and medication...to see something like that happen, and to your close friend no less..i can't imagine it


----------



## Kairi (Jun 29, 2008)

Atema said:


> I'm more worried for his friend.



I am too. I mean, I know the family is sad and i'm worried for them, but the friend most likely saw what happened. The trama of going through watching your friend die right infront of your eyes is hard


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, what a horrible story. I feel very bad for his parents and the friend, who probably is traumatized and will be mentally scarred for the rest of his life.


----------



## Funlover378 (Jun 29, 2008)

*for the lulz*

I live in Georgia, but I still laugh because I have avoided six flags since before High School.


----------



## scottlw (Jun 29, 2008)

he wasnt on the tracks. he was under them were his hat fell when he was on it. when the coaster was comming close to the ground he was standing there and it hit him... read the report.


----------



## 勇いさむ (Jun 29, 2008)

WTF 

He could of asked the attendant to get the hat for him, or just of bought a new one. Couldn't he see that a track that runs a rollercoaster was right above him, and timed his approach? 

I feel bad for his friend lol, imagine walking behind your friend and seeing his head go flying


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 29, 2008)

Atema said:


> I'm more worried for his friend.


Well yeah, the decapitated guy can't exactly suffer more mental trauma than he already has, can he?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, it looks like that kid used his *head* and lost it at the same time. Looks like I'm *head*ed to bed now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm sorry but does anyone else think this kid was a fucking idiot, he crossed a fence, and went under a roller coaster to get a hat? And while it was running too? I mean it seems like he would have the sense to not go in there or I don't know do a belly crawl?


----------



## Hef (Jun 29, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm sorry but does anyone else think this kid was a fucking idiot, he crossed a fence, and went under a roller coaster to get a hat? And while it was running too? I mean it seems like he would have the sense to not go in there or I don't know do a belly crawl?


Yes, that's probably why everyone is joking about it.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Jun 29, 2008)

PradaBrada said:


> Kid: "Dude, where's my ha"-*kicked in his head at 50mph*
> Friend: JESUS CRIST WE GONNA DIE!



Given out too much rep


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Anyone remember that story about the guy getting into the lion cage and getting eaten and people were talking about how they needed more signs? And someone responded by saying "You'd think the goddamn lion in there would be enough." 

This is the same thing.


----------



## FuDawg (Jun 29, 2008)

A lost hat is nothing to loose your head over!  WAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## .44 (Jun 29, 2008)

FuDawg said:


> A lost hat is nothing to loose your head over!  WAHAHHAHAHAHAHA



Lame wordplay time?

Awesome.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 29, 2008)

.44 said:


> Lame wordplay time?
> 
> Awesome.


That was better than most of the attempts in here.


----------



## Xgamer245 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah...
Rest in peace and find happiness in the afterlife.
Truly tragic and sudden but thats what are safety signs are for :/.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 29, 2008)

_wow what a dumb shit 

Guess he was too *head*strong and felt he needed that hat  
_


----------



## Zabuzalives (Jun 29, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Man you guys are goin ta hell!
> 
> I guess this shows how much all of you are detached from the situation.
> 
> ...



i cant feel much sympathy for so much stupidity. He really brought it on himself.  



Inuhanyou said:


> But seriously, this sucks. I hope the family actually wins if they seek charges against the park. Even though it was the boy who knowingly went out into the danger area, they should have more restrictive access to such places, and more signs in order to make it known that they are not allowed. It is definitely a tragedy.



like higher fences that he would still climb anyway, or more signs that he would simply ignore too?? 

please, if the park would have to pay it will be a loss for common sense and a terrible precedant for other cases. 

Now every employee or person has to take into account that another willingly and idiotically will endanger himself like that? And unless one goes out of the way in both effort and expenses to babysit him, they will get sued? 

As well as make billions of expenses worldwide to make it impossible for these retards to hurt themselves??


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, damn.  Who would have thought it was stupid to go into a restricted and dangerous area?

I sincerely hope the park does not lose this.  Hope can they stop someone determined to enter?  Caltrops? Alligator pit?  Sniper tower?  It's easier to run out onto a highway and just as (or more) dangerous.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2008)

That's not the way to get ahead in life


----------



## Ecclaed (Jun 29, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Hope can they stop someone determined to enter?  Caltrops? Alligator pit?  Sniper tower?  It's easier to run out onto a highway and just as (or more) dangerous.


It all begins with proper condom use.


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Jun 29, 2008)

This is horrible.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 29, 2008)

you guys are evil for these jokes lol...

im honestly not sure how to really feel about this event though. poor guy really should have been more careful though. also his family should'nt win that case but the odds are they will : \


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 29, 2008)

Stuff like this happens all the time. No need to lose your heads over it.


----------



## Byakkö (Jun 29, 2008)

I really don't feel too sorry for that kid, it's terribly stupid to go even near a roller coaster, and ended up killed over it. He was really asking for it. :/

I feel sympathy for the family though.


Six Flags is going to look bad for this, it mirrors the incident where the teenagers were mauled by the tiger. When things go wrong, the parks get the blame. Usually the people are at fault, not the amusement park or the zoo.


----------



## Itachi's Apprentice 3 (Jun 29, 2008)

This is why I dont go to six flags . Plus that moron commited assisted suicide by going into a restricted area


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 29, 2008)

I hope the judge goes "your son was an idiot, he trespassed where he wasn't supposed to, there are plenty of signs, you lose"


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Well, damn.  Who would have thought it was stupid to go into a restricted and dangerous area?
> *
> I sincerely hope the park does not lose this.  Hope can they stop someone determined to enter?  Caltrops? Alligator pit?  Sniper tower?  It's easier to run out onto a highway and just as (or more) dangerous.*






Great ideas!


----------



## Altron (Jun 29, 2008)

Meh...how shocking this is, i say the teen deserved it, for being a complete moron, like all teens are these days. I hope the family loses that lawsuit because Six Flags should not be held responsible for people breaking protocol and obviously trespassing.


----------



## Levithian (Jun 29, 2008)

*Thats no way to get ahead in life...but seriously, this freaks me out...bad luck guy.*


----------



## Adonis (Jun 29, 2008)

Security: The fences were there to head people off from the area so the roller coaster wouldn't.

Edit: If I see, "That's no way to get aHEAD in life!" or any variation one more time. It was so funny the first 11 times and, as Family Guy has taught us, repetition only makes it funnier.


----------



## beads (Jun 29, 2008)

Of course he's from my state.


----------



## Altron (Jun 29, 2008)

beads said:


> Of course he's from my state.





@ Sofa - yeah i have no respect for the mentality of my peers, they are all idiots to me now and this just reinforces my opinion.


----------



## beads (Jun 29, 2008)

Tax, how many strikes does that guy get? He's had like 15 posts deleted.

And to everyone attempting to make corny jokes:


----------



## scottlw (Jun 29, 2008)

he should be banned.


----------



## Vault (Jun 29, 2008)

this freaked me out


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh look at all the craptastic jokes this story brought us.


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2008)

Mashed Potato said:


> At least he won't be needing a hat no more.



I lol'd so hard.

And wow. That kid is... or... was... retarded.


----------



## Clue (Jun 29, 2008)

He died ahead of his time.  So sad.


----------



## Obscurity (Jun 29, 2008)

He probably did try to get his hat after the rollercoaster sped by. But usually, there are 2 rollercoasters in action and he probably forgot that and didn't notice/pay attention to the other one. 

Must have been pretty bad for the friend to watch that. :\


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 29, 2008)

did anyone say darwin awards


----------



## Ricky (Jun 29, 2008)

idiot never should have been in a restricted area.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Jun 29, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> The teen and his parents were at the park with a group from the *Oakey Spring Baptist Church *near Springfield, S.C., police said.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 29, 2008)

How the hell can you be stupid enough NOT to see that thing coming...and actually die...this is pretty friggin' stupid...but really sad too


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Jun 29, 2008)

I felt bad, but the kid was old enought to know that it's dangerous to jump the fence at an amusement park, and just for his hat too....it's very unfortunate...


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2008)

The only "sad" thing is that Six Flags is catching flack for it.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 29, 2008)

Krory said:


> The only "sad" thing is that Six Flags is catching flack for it.



I agree :| too many handle things stupidly in this country -_-


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2008)

thats not a way to get a*head* in life

i guess he will never be *head* of a major corporation


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2008)

We've already had the "ahead" joke.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh lord, that was knuckleheaded of him...
Anyways.....Ya think that you'd hear a frigging roller coaster heading for you. You don't just stand there like a dear in the headlights in that situation.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 29, 2008)

I feel bad that the kid died, but he sorta brought it on himself by going in the restricted area. it is restricted for a reason.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow. More proof that people don't know how to read or don't take warning signs seriously.

Why was he wearing a hat on the ride anyway?


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jun 30, 2008)

I heard about this. Though this situation seems like a *no-brainer*, both in the decision and result.


----------



## xpeed (Jun 30, 2008)

All that over a stupid hat.  I'm sorry, but at least the nation's IQ level rose after he ate it.  There are fences for a reason.


----------



## Shibo (Jun 30, 2008)

Its kinda sad.. but shit, dont ignore the warnings


----------



## Einstein (Jun 30, 2008)

WTF is up with teens thinking they own the damn universe. When something is restricted, it means it's restricted, not that it's a chance for you to show off. I don't feel sorry for the guy at all.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 30, 2008)

Must have been quite a horrible sight:/

Hope the children who witnessed this gets some qualified psychological help.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jun 30, 2008)

These all just prove batman is more dangerous then superman.


----------



## Farih (Jun 30, 2008)

Good thing I read this _after_ I spent an entire day last week at Six Flags.  

My hair is long, and the guy who was seating me for Nitro goes, "Umm...tie your hair back, we don't want an accident."

That made me go .


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Jun 30, 2008)

Moron.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Let this be a lesson: fences are generally there for a reason. Also, read.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 30, 2008)

A friend linked me to this article last night. im suprised this is the first time im hearing about something like this, since ive always wondered why no one has ever wondered off past those fences before.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 30, 2008)

Remind me to never go to Six Flags. *curls into fetal position*


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> Remind me to never go to Six Flags. *curls into fetal position*



Just make sure you aren't being a fucktard and going where you aren't supposed to and it won't happen to you.


----------



## Xion (Jun 30, 2008)

Krory said:


> Just make sure you aren't being a fucktard and going where you aren't supposed to and it won't happen to you.



Unless a cable breaks and severs your legs.


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Unless a cable breaks and severs your legs.



Then you can legally parked in handicapped spaces, and no one can make you take a walk.

Win-fucking-win.

Man, now I want to go to Six Flags.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 1, 2008)

For some strange reason, I am not surprised this happened at Six Flags.


----------



## Red (Jul 1, 2008)

So he went looking for his lost hat and ended up losing his head? SOunds like a bad joke or something.

In after 1 million heads joke.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm sorry. But I keep seeing the old man dancing over the teen's decapitated body to the Venga Boys theme in the background.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 1, 2008)

This is something like right out of a Final Destination movie.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, I heard about this....it's very disturbing.

I'm sure his death was quick and painless but that's the only remotely comforting thing about how disturbing it was. I mean....being decapitated is really nasty/graphic. It's like one of those kinds of deaths in a horror movie. >_<

Theme parks scare me. I'm always very careful when I go to places like that and there's certain rides I won't even go on. I know that in this case his death wasn't caused by faulty equipment but there are a lot of times when that is the case. I remember a 13 year old girl who's feet were cut off by a cable last year at some theme park. That was due to faulty equipment.


----------



## Cathodic.Catherine (Jul 1, 2008)

Poor boy. I know it must've been a little brainless of him *chuckles* to climb over two fences with a warning sign not to enter but I heard on the news he was a good kid and everything and that he was a comedian and stuff. But yeah, just thinking about it makes me queasy. I just know those riders must've been freaking out when they saw somebody's head get chopped of right there under/beside/above them. I love roller coasters but now I'm paranoid the next time I ride on one, some guy's head will fall in my lap. oxO


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 1, 2008)

Stop making jokes, a kid died its not funny. Six Flags seems to be getting quite dangerous.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Jul 1, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Stop making jokes, a kid died its not funny. Six Flags seems to be getting quite dangerous.



Seriously. He died and at least we know that its not good to go behing the fences at Six Flags. So we are "ahead" of the game.

Sorry for the lame joke I just had to put it on there.


----------



## andamaru (Jul 1, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Stop making jokes, a kid died its not funny. Six Flags seems to be getting quite dangerous.



His death was a result of pure stupid. Anyone with their head on right wouldn't have done that.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 1, 2008)

That's crazy, I'm supposed to be going to six flags on the 22nd


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Stop making jokes, a kid died its not funny. Six Flags seems to be getting quite dangerous.



Hmm yeah it seems so...but wait I have an idea, why don't you go to that park and stand under the Batman ride and flag down the cars to slow down! Brilliant.

*apparently this is how we take care of idiots*



Cathodic.Catherine said:


> Poor boy. I know it must've been a little brainless of him *chuckles* to climb over two fences with a warning sign not to enter but I heard on the news he was a good kid and everything and that he was a comedian and stuff. But yeah, just thinking about it makes me queasy. I just know those riders must've been freaking out when they saw somebody's head get chopped of right there under/beside/above them. I love roller coasters but now I'm paranoid the next time I ride on one, some guy's head will fall in my lap. oxO



I doubt they could see it at that speed.


----------



## PiratePixie (Jul 1, 2008)

eugh, imagine the noise. 

I don't think even my brother would do that.  And that's saying something.


----------



## beads (Jul 1, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Stop making jokes, a kid died its not funny. Six Flags seems to be getting quite dangerous.



Let's *face* it, he's right.


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 1, 2008)

The lesson: Don't wear hats on roller coasters!


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 1, 2008)

Seems every Six Flags injury is a missing body part.


----------



## blueava21 (Jul 1, 2008)

I heard about this on FOX news Sunday morning. At first I thought it happened during the ride but when they said that he jumped _2 _fences to get his *hat*, most of the sympathy went out the window. I do feel bad that he died and I feel bad for his family and the friend that had to witness that. But he was 17 years old, meaning he knew better and he had _two _chances to go back.


----------



## Krory (Jul 1, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Stop making jokes, a kid died its not funny.



Yeah. He did die. And he deserved it.




> Six Flags seems to be getting quite dangerous.



I don't consider it "dangerous". Think of it as "A Way Of Sifting Out The Idiots".


----------



## master bruce (Jul 1, 2008)

*dude,

enough with the F#$king head jokes, man!!!!!!!
This S#%t is serious!

I know what the dude did was stupid, but thats still messed up you know.
I can understand him maybe getting hurt for disobeying the signs/jumping fences/ignoring warnings, but dang man, to die like that its just sad.

At least, the kid believed in God, so I hope he went to heaven.
According to the reports he was pretty good kid, just did a stupid mistake and paid all too high a cost for it.


a kick in the head is one thing, but to get your fricking head knocked clean off thats just sad dude.


Whats even worse is for you dudes to come on here and crack jokes about it.
Thats a line I won't cross, man, its....not.......cool.*


----------



## Noah (Jul 1, 2008)

master bruce said:


> *dude,
> 
> enough with the F#$king head jokes, man!!!!!!!
> This S#%t is serious!*


----------



## Hal07 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, I heard this from my brother a few days ago. He heard from one of his friends on GW that the kid went to get his hat or something, but I don't know how reliable my brother and his friends are.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2008)

master bruce said:


> *dude,
> 
> enough with the F#$king head jokes, man!!!!!!!
> This S#%t is serious!
> ...



Heaven should impose and idiot embargo.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jul 1, 2008)

I wonder if any of the people who were getting out of the ride saw it... Or if the engineers saw it ...damn. I'd be scarred for life.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Jul 1, 2008)

master bruce said:


> *dude,
> 
> enough with the F#$king head jokes, man!!!!!!!
> This S#%t is serious!
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh_EhGG5LWs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Studio_Peachboy (Jul 1, 2008)

No disrespect but you have to admit thats was a idiotic thing to do for just a hat...*A HAT!* anyway may he _Rest In Peace._


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Jul 1, 2008)

master bruce said:


> *dude,
> 
> enough with the F#$king head jokes, man!!!!!!!
> This S#%t is serious!
> ...



*STOP MAKING HEAD JOKES MAN! Its not funny **>: (*


----------



## Krory (Jul 1, 2008)

master bruce said:


> enough with the F#$king head jokes, man!!!!!!!



Enough with the bold text, it's obnoxious. Like you.




> I know what the dude did was stupid, but thats still messed up you know.



Actually, what he did was borderline retarded.




> I can understand him maybe getting hurt for disobeying the signs/jumping fences/ignoring warnings, but dang man, to die like that its just sad.



A-a-a-a-and it wouldn't have happened if he decided to NOT be an incompetent twit, and obey the warning signs and asked someone who works there, familiar with the machinery, to retrieve the hat after the ride had been stop. BUT NO. CLEARLY. THAT WOULD BE TOO INTELLIGENT. Obviously the kid isn't missing anything without his head.




> At least, the kid believed in God, so I hope he went to heaven.



I hope he didn't. Him believing in God and going to Heaven would thus condemn him to an eternity of realizing what a complete and utter fucktard he was.




> *According to the reports he was pretty good kid*, just did a stupid mistake and paid all too high a cost for it.



Why would the reports say he was bad kid when most of the general public would prefer to see the conglomerates suffer for the loss? We don't really know what the kid was about, what he was like. He could've set puppies on fire in his spare time for all we know. Your so called "reports" LIE all the time. Reports have said Barack Obama is a Muslim terrorist, reports have said that George W. Bush conspired with Al Qaeda to make September 11th happen, reports have said that Africans and homosexuals are both, simultaneously, the cause of AIDS, reports have said that AIDS, suicide, abortion-malpractice and breast cancer are all simultaneously the number one cause of death in women.

Plain and simple: reports are _bullshit_.




> a kick in the head is one thing, but to get your fricking head knocked clean off thats just sad dude.



Guess the kid should've used his head and obeyed the fucking rules.  The warning signs are there for a reason. If the kid had a bad headache and took a whole bottle of Tylenol, would you blame them for making an unsafe drug, even though the kid abused it? What if he decided he wanted to listen to his music in the bath and plugged his radio in and hopped on into the tub? Would you blame who made the radio, or maybe whoever made the tub? Or maybe the water company for providing his family with water, or the electrical company for providing him with harmful electricity.

You're just as ignorant as this kid is.

Was. Rather.




> Whats even worse is for you dudes to come on here and crack jokes about it.



Sorry. I have no sympathy for morons.




> Thats a line I won't cross, man, its....not.......cool.



What's also not cool is blaming Six Flags, and trying to get money out of them, for something that is not their fault. Just shows the true nature of human beings... in the midst of death, all they care about is monetary subsistence.




>



Stfu.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree with Krory.

1. There were signs. He should have read them.. and listened to them.
2. It was a freakin' hat. He could have bought a new one.
3. He could have WAITED for the ride to STOP or could have asked the ride operator to retrieve it. 

It shouldn't have happened and was 100% avoidable.


----------



## Esau of Isaac (Jul 1, 2008)

> Why would the reports say he was bad kid when most of the general public would prefer to see the conglomerates suffer for the loss? We don't really know what the kid was about, what he was like. He could've set puppies on fire in his spare time for all we know. Your so called "reports" LIE all the time. Reports have said Barack Obama is a Muslim terrorist, reports have said that George W. Bush conspired with Al Qaeda to make September 11th happen, reports have said that Africans and homosexuals are both, simultaneously, the cause of AIDS, reports have said that AIDS, suicide, abortion-malpractice and breast cancer are all simultaneously the number one cause of death in women.
> 
> Plain and simple: reports are bullshit.



==Then why in the Holy Hell are you mocking the fellow when you really have no idea whether he died getting his hat or not?

There's no doubt that there are biased sources out there, and tabloids that revolve around sensationalism to get by. Some reports are bullshit, some aren't. You just have to stand back and analyze the facts of each story.


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Jul 1, 2008)

Every time I see shit like this I am always very hesitant to go to an amusement park and ride all the crazy roller coasters. Yes, I know this had nothing to do with the ride itself...but still. >_>


----------



## Krory (Jul 1, 2008)

Esau of Isaac said:


> Then why in the Holy Hell are you mocking the fellow when you really have no idea whether he died getting his hat or not?



I didn't mock him for getting his hat. I mocked him for being a complete and fucking tool and going where he _knows_ he shouldn't.




> There's no doubt that there are biased sources out there, and tabloids that revolve around sensationalism to get by. Some reports are bullshit, some aren't. You just have to stand back and analyze the facts of each story.



And the fact of this story is the are making this kid out to be a victim because the family is trying to receive monetary compensation from people who aren't responsible for the act. This is like when that idiot sued McDonald's over hot coffee. And the worst part is they are probably going to win, too, because this country is full of idiots. I daresay I'm glad he's dead, because he was clearly one of those idiots. If you're this stupid, you don't deserve the gift of breathing.


----------



## Noah (Jul 1, 2008)

Esau of Isaac said:


> ==Then why in the Holy Hell are you mocking the fellow when you really have no idea whether he died getting his hat or not?
> 
> There's no doubt that there are biased sources out there, and tabloids that revolve around sensationalism to get by. Some reports are bullshit, some aren't. You just have to stand back and analyze the facts of each story.



From what I've read/heard, there are three different possible reasons for this jerk to be in that area:

1. Him and the friend were trying to sneak back in after having already left earlier in the day.
2. He was dared to sneak in there and touch the ride as it passed.
3. He wanted his hat back.

Personally, I believe it's one of the first two and the hat story is just the friend/witness trying to cover his own ass. Regardless of the reason, he's still a colossal fucktard. If he was getting his hat, he should've been more careful. If he was sneaking in, he should've tried a different area or been more careful. And if he was actually dared to touch the thing, he's just a fucktard on a galactic scale. 

No matter what the reason he was there for, he's still a goddamn twatwaffle with a stump on his shoulders.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 1, 2008)

What a hell of a way to go.


Damn.


----------



## Bree (Jul 1, 2008)

It's sad. He was on a Church trip and died for a hat...A HAT!!


----------



## Krory (Jul 1, 2008)

Twatwaffle... that was fucking awesome.


----------



## Esau of Isaac (Jul 1, 2008)

Krory said:


> I didn't mock him for getting his hat. I mocked him for being a complete and fucking tool and going where he _knows_ he shouldn't.
> 
> And the fact of this story is the are making this kid out to be a victim because the family is trying to receive monetary compensation from people who aren't responsible for the act. This is like when that idiot sued McDonald's over hot coffee. And the worst part is they are probably going to win, too, because this country is full of idiots. I daresay I'm glad he's dead, because he was clearly one of those idiots. If you're this stupid, you don't deserve the gift of breathing.



==Yes, I suppose that's a fair take on the matter.


----------



## zornedge (Jul 2, 2008)

Stupid kid!  

My friend lost a blackberry at one Six Flags because his pockets were open and he didn't put it away.  Needless to say, I'm glad his head was intact because he decided to ditch it, no matter how addicted he was.  

Of course, he got a new, better version of the one he lost the next 2-3 days.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 2, 2008)

This is why you obey the signs people!


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> It's sad. _He was on a Church trip_ and died for a hat...A HAT!!



I just grinned really big. Yes, I am an asshole.


----------



## illyana (Jul 2, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> I just grinned really big. Yes, I am an asshole.



You're not the only one.
I should be sad but I couldn't help but laugh at the situation as a whole. 
Zaxxon's comment didn't help either.


----------



## beads (Jul 2, 2008)

According to my local paper, the police have ruled out the hat theory. They say he was trying to avoid the line.


----------



## Kuro (Jul 2, 2008)

What a way to die


----------



## Jessica (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello! The signs were there for a reason! The signs read *DO NOT ENTER*, not *ENTER WITH CAUTION*.

The constant ignoring of rules and warnings like this makes me believe that in 50 years, nobody is going to pay heed to any warning at all and just do whatever the hell they feel like.


----------



## Krory (Jul 2, 2008)

Hate to break it to you, but they already do.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 2, 2008)

Krory said:


> Hate to break it to you, but they already do.



I meant everybody, not just a select few irresponsible morons.


----------



## Krory (Jul 2, 2008)

While it's not quite "everybody", there are a Hell of a lot more than "just a select few".


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 2, 2008)

beads said:


> According to my local paper, the police have ruled out the hat theory. They say he was trying to avoid the line.



if that's true, he deserved it. God patience in this country is a dying virtue :\ that disappoints me, but, again, I'll tell you it's because of the instant gratification.. the trophies for everyone bullshit.. that shit that makes people think they can earn things without work.. without a wait.. he deserved it. No sympathy for him, and I don't even think the family if they raised him that poorly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2008)

Vicious-chan said:


> if that's true, he deserved it. God patience in this country is a dying virtue :\ that disappoints me, but, again, I'll tell you it's because of the instant gratification.. the trophies for everyone bullshit.. that shit that makes people think they can earn things without work.. without a wait.. he deserved it. No sympathy for him, and I don't even think the family if they raised him that poorly.



Avoid the line? What was his plan? Catch it with his neck?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 2, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Avoid the line? What was his plan? Catch it with his neck?



I dunno.. no way we can truly know now :|


----------



## beads (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, the exact quote was "He was looking for the quickest way to the ride." He got there alright.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 2, 2008)

He could have waited for the ride to be over, then asked an employee if he could have gotten his hat.  Idiot.


----------



## beads (Jul 2, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> He could have waited for the ride to be over, then asked an employee if he could have gotten his hat.  Idiot.



He didn't go for the hat.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 2, 2008)

Damn he was stupid. Don't stand 1 foot  directly under the tracks when the rollercoaster is running.


----------



## master bruce (Jul 2, 2008)

*Krory,

I get what you're saying dude, but isaac is right.

Plus, making fun of the dude isn't gonna do the situation any good.

it just goes to show the true nature of the human being when a kid dies in a gruesome/f#$ked up way like that and ppl have nothing better to do then to go on an internet forum and crack jokes about the guy.



its a sad f$%king world ppl, a sad world.*


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Jul 2, 2008)

master bruce said:


> *Krory,
> 
> I get what you're saying dude, but isaac is right.
> 
> ...



I said it once and I will say it again

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh_EhGG5LWs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2008)

I guess he did cut in line for something...the afterlife.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 3, 2008)

And the jokes keep on rolling long after the head has stopped.

lock this thread please.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jul 3, 2008)

Give this kid a Darwin Award


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> And the jokes keep on rolling long after the head has stopped.
> 
> lock this thread please.



That's because we found out that he had an even dumber reason to go down there, it wasn't missing property, he was trying the cheat the line. Not that this offense is punishable by death, but when someone being dumb gets killed doing it...its less sad.


----------



## Noah (Jul 3, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> And the jokes keep on rolling long after the head has stopped.
> 
> lock this thread please.



I see what you did there.

The only argument I would have for locking the thread is that it's really just the same 5 jokes repeated. We need some more Batman related wit, fellas! C'mon!


----------



## +Skyline+ (Jul 3, 2008)

catthex said:


> *Head*s up!
> 
> Two heads are bettr than one,but one is better than none



hahahaha that is actuallt pretty funny.

But that is terrible. That's pretty scary.


----------



## Krory (Jul 3, 2008)

master bruce said:


> Krory,
> 
> I get what you're saying dude, but isaac is right.
> 
> ...



You know what else is sad? Using bolded text. It's obnoxious. Moving right along...

Allow me to apology, oh-so-deeply, because I find no desire to feel remorse over a clearly uneducated twit of a human being. I have no pity for the stupid. If the kid wasn't such an imbecile, this wouldn't have happened. It could have all been prevented if he had not been an idiot.

Say it's "sad fucking world" all you want - the fact of the matter is this kid was an idiot, and his parents should be _ashamed_ that they conceived such a retard.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 3, 2008)

master bruce said:


> *Krory,
> 
> I get what you're saying dude, but isaac is right.
> 
> ...


You're going to go all moral police over someone none of us knows?  We're supposed to feel sorry for every kid who dies?
6.6 BILLION people.  How are we supposed to care about all of them?  If we did, we couldn't function.  You can only care about so many people.
Trying to make him feel like an ass for not caring about someone who doesn't matter to him or anyone else around here is a dickhead thing to do.  I'm sure you feel properly morally superior now.  Now how about another speech for the thousands of people in the world who have died since you posted that message?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2008)

This kind of thing happens on average 6 months at American theme parks, sad but true.  Physics isn't perfect and wiki has an article on it.


----------

